# Family Cow and fencing ???s



## arabgurl88 (Jan 12, 2007)

Ok I am contimplating getting a family milk cow. Have thought about is for a few years but figured I would wait a few more years until I have a real need for one.... but got offered 2 diff cows in the last week. 
#1.The first is a pure jersey 8 yo, in milk, used to hand milking, very gentle, There have been a few instances of mild mastitis that has cleared with gentler handling of that quarter. She had been bred in June but came into heat again in September, last heat about 2 weeks ago. She has been bred successfully twice in the time we've had her, once with a bull and once AI. She has either slipped or not taken AI several times. Small teats. giving 1 gallon a day

#2 The second is a 6yo Jersey X holstein. She Has had no problems breeding, no mastitis, not currently bred but about to start cycling again, in milk, milked by little kids, super gentle, easy keeper just gets picked on by their other cows, hand milked or machine milked, giving 3 to 4 gallons a day

#2 is $400 more then $1 #2 seems choice to me but want opinions. Also will electric rope or cattle panals work to house them, both are said to be very repectful of fencing. Thants what I currently have for the horse and sheep/goats. Thank you and any othe advice you can give me or redirect me to would be much appreciated


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

#2 will eat more, but it would be my vote.

Electric fencing should be just fine.


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

# 1 is only worth cull cow market price and she will stay that price till she is confermed pg . A cow this age is still a good cow but father time will get in the way so she needs to stay at a low price all the time but first she needs to be conferned to get a calf and a year of milk out . A gallon a day is only 8 pounds she is giving very little milk and propably go dry shortly then you are feeding a cow with no return on investment . If she wieghs 1000 lb X 35 dollars a hundred she will market out at $350 
Cow # 2 is still a big gamble till she is confermed pg also. The top end is milked off her also. You are new to cows so getting a cow pg without a bull is going to be challange so I would reccomend to buy a cow that is pg and then at least you will get a year of milk and a calf .Cow # 2 if she weighs in at 1200lb at 35 dollars a hundred she is worth $420 plus $100 or $200 for being in better milk .
Personaly I would not buy these cows till pg but If I had to take one it would be cow #2 but each to his own . It takes nine month to get a calf and that is a long way a way feeding a cow with no return and if she never gets pg you will have no more than a cull cow and lost a lot of feed . If I was the owner of these two cows I would be smileing if I got more than this for them . Jerseys train easy they love to be handled and loved they are great family cows so almost any Jersey will be an easy family cow . 
For fencing there has been discussion on ways to stake out or to use potable fence


----------



## arabgurl88 (Jan 12, 2007)

thank you for your opinions. My best friend has a holstien bull that I may use any time I wish. I was leaning toward #2 also. I was searching for a portable fencing thread but was unable to locate one could you further direct me? Thank you. Any more opinions greatly appreciated


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I use the rope electric = after they get used to it, it works just fine. We haven't had a minute's trouble with ours.


----------



## arabgurl88 (Jan 12, 2007)

would the cattle panels work? I am kinda nervous about putting her in with the horse.


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

You could try teathering or if portable I use Gallagher reel and tubo wire with step in post and a solar fencer . I move my animals around the yard and have not mowed this year


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Well my choice would be for cow #2 as we run a dairy this would be mine. We also use the rope electric wire, with a solar fencer, works good for us. thanks Marc


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll agree that if I was to buy one it would be #2. The #1 cow is already getting aged. You would probably have her for about two years. She is probably selling because she may be past breeding. Most cows don't stop that young, but it could be. Another common problem that interferes with breeding is a mild infection, if for example, she didn't clean out good after her last calf (just one of many possibilities). The other common cause of not breeding back would be lepto. 

A cow that has trouble breeding is no use to me whether beef or dairy. I run cow/calf pairs and although I did have 80 cows plus the calves and bulls, I am now down to 30. A cow that has trouble breeding back is not worth the effort.

You can borrow a bull, but if you do, you want him for at leas 60 days. 

However, with that said, I prefer Jersey and I'm not at all fond of Holstein's. They don't have enough cream for my liking and the milk isn't as rich as a Jersey's milk.

As far as fencing, she should do just fine with a horse. Both of my horses stay in with the cattle and over the years, I've never had a problem. You can definitely use electric if you're leaving the calf with the cow or put the calf in an area the cow can't get to. Also, an electric fence will not be adequate when weaning, if you do leave the calf with her.

I use barbed wire for most of my fencing. I also have an electric fence around my garden with two strands of wire and a solar charger (that I got for free! )

Paul


----------



## blueberryhill (Oct 13, 2009)

I use electric fiencing for my hereford and angus cattle. A single strand of electric keeps them all in fine, even the bull when he's in a different pasture than the cows!


----------

